# Fluval Edge questions



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Im planning on getting a Fluval Edge for my girlfriend. She has always wanted a small aquarium with shrimp but couldn't because of her cat (shes paranoid). Well, her cats dead, so its time for her to get into the hobby!

I would like to know what heater I should get for it. Also, I would love to hear some feedback, from members that have had personal experience with the Fluval edge.

Thanks.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

any heater good for around 5~6g. i believe fluval has designed an edge heater just for that tank. you should be able to find it right next to tank display. i know PJ pets has it for sure. just one of those black heaters with no dial so you cant change the temp but will always keep it at 26c 79f.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would check the Hydor line of heaters.They do make some nice compact heaters for smaller setups just like the one you mentioned.I have used a few myself and never had any issues.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the Fluval edge heater for my ebi. No problems so far and it's very sleek and discreet.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about the fluval edge heater is the fact there is no temp control but it does maintain a good temp. Also with the edge if you wanna grow plants you will need to upgrade the lighting, personally I would go with the fluval ebi or flora.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

My shrimp tank does not have a heater. The water temp is still kept in 24C.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get alternative lighting for the Fluval Edge?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you google "mods" for the fluval edge you will come up with lots of different ideas.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i ordered blue LEDs on ebay


----------

